# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Booking your ground transportation to Negril?

## Island Turf Tours

Are you looking for affordable prices and reliable service on your trip to Jamaica???

Book Ground Transportation from Montego Bay airport to and from hotels in Negril.
Island Turf Tours 
Making vacation fun, safe and memorable.
Check us out!!!
Follow us on Facebook for insights to help making that memorable vacation special.

https://www.facebook.com/IslandTurfTours/

----------

